# midbass query zr800



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

in talking with Winslow about midbasses i realised there are not that many drivers grabbing my attention.there are a few drivers i am curious about. the jl zr800 is on that short list. have heard it in a few setups but only playing up to 300 hertz tops. in every one felt like it was fast and detailed and not the least over-exaggerated in terms of output and tone. 

has anyone heard or used this with horns?

http://www.jlaudio.com/car-audio-speakers-zr-mid-bass-driver


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

ZR800 is not recommneded over 500. Its primary break up mode causes a large dip above that range (approx 800 hz) going by memory which is why. So they wont do well with horns.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

You could use it in a 3-way with a dedicated midrange, if you have room/amplification/processing/budget, etc.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

They're Not any good past 4-450HZ as Eric mentioned... They were designed as a dedicated Mid-Bass for a 3way pairing. Hybrid Audio L8V2's would be a very good Candidate to pair up with your Horns.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

damness. had high hopes for that one. oh well back to the drawing board. i gotta fill in the gap between my sbp15s and my horn project


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a pair of used ZR800 in mint condition that I might let go for around $230 depending on shipping. However, I will not know until I open up my door sometime this week or next week.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I will sell you my Beyma 8g40s they are bad a$$$ . I actually love them very much but want to try this jbl. There about 8month old , and not abused at all. And only if you are in the U.S. I won't ship over seas ever again. Long story . But it says your in Colorado I'm in Denver if you want to listen to them with horns there hooked up now.

Or just come hear them so you can see high efficient is amazing


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I used the ZRs in a 3 way. They are mean 60-300hz


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

DDfusion said:


> I used the ZRs in a 3 way. They are mean 60-300hz


Yes, but they also can play 0-300hz covering sub/midlow. If your doors are reinforced correctly.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I had to weld 1/2 inch beams on my door frame to keep them from shaking it apart. They wont cover sub duty, didn't like under 50hz with power


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> I had to weld 1/2 inch beams on my door frame to keep them from shaking it apart. They wont cover sub duty, didn't like under 50hz with power


Wow . Do you have pics? I would love to see that!! :surprised:


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

No. I had a build log on another forum but I had to free up space. It was a cheap scion so it needed help. The mounting baffle was beefy also.


----------

